# Arrrgggggg



## Mike Mills (May 1, 2013)

If you have a land line business phone beware going mobile with ATT.
Long synopsis…
April 2 Old mobile phone upgraded to new and land lines deleted.
Home land line upgraded to ATT home (old home was $35 +LD and new $20 all include. Good Deal. On the LAST page of instructions was to call and set up voice mail. Well, I did everything else; check it to make sure it was working by making a call. All +. On the last page, you can’t receive calls until you set up VM. So no one could call for a week and I found out the problem.
Now the real bear… I am a one person company (FYI). Old company (Windstream) transferred the authorization to port my line to ATT within 24 hours. ATT did not port and they admit they received the info that port would be cancelled from ATT on the 19th. Windstaream gave another 7 days with no response for ATT and the took back the port (I can’t blame them) (Now the 26th morning). OK , not a real problem until then. Until the 26th, A customer calls my number…get transferred to my old cell number with ATT and I get the call.
On the 26th, Now, I can’t receive calls from my customers at my published company number or the old cell number.
This is how ATT straighten it out.
I can receive calls from my customers on my land line. I can call out on my cell. I can’t receive calls on my cell phone. I can receive text from ATT on my cell phone. I now have no home line at all.
I had a deal with a customer (they drove four hours total to look at the equipment on the 23rd and gave me the OK. After trying, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday to give additional info on delivery, with “Line is disconnected” they gave up and purchased from someone else. Another 6+ year customer with a new job site also gave up after two day concluding I had closed down (I can’t blame them).
So I am out about $2000 on the sale and a rental steam of at least $900.
So, here is my submission to the How’s Your Day Been? and What Music Are You Listening Too?
Time for a Courvoisier or a visit from Gentleman Jack.


----------



## phinds (May 2, 2013)

Ouch ... bummer

Dealing with ANY of the phone companies is never fun.


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2013)

That blows man. Only reason We have a land line is because out here cell signals are the pits. Hope you get it figured out.


----------

